# Very Squeaky Door Hinge - Best Remedy?



## Don2222 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello
Someone suggested powdered graphite but from my experience graphite attracts dust.
I tried Dry Moly which does not attract dust but it did not seamed to last long. Automotive door hinge grease maybe another solution. I also hear McLube works.

However after a little
research in the carpenter world, I discovered pure beeswax available at Rockler. I said to my Honey, I will try the Bees Wax!
Purified Beeswax | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

So I banged out the pins and buffed them up and I am giving the Bees a chance? The wax is very hard and may last quite a while!

Before BeesWax


After BeesWax


*Anyone else have a good long term solution?*

Pic 1 - Pure BeesWax (not exactly the one pictured on the web site but the same price! )
Pic 2 - Bang out the hinge pin
Pic 3 - buff pin clean on wire wheel
Pic 4 - add BeesWax and push back in. 
So far no squeaks - see vid 2


----------



## Montanalocal (Aug 4, 2017)

I encountered a sticking and squeaking sliding glass door problem and did some research.  The youtube clip below explains that any petroleum based spray lubricant like WD 40 will cause dust buildup.  He recommends a silicone based product.  The carrier will evaporate cleanly, and the silicon will hopefully not attract dust buildup.  Sounds good to me.  I understand that silicone is not good for wood, as it can streak any finish being applied.


----------



## moey (Aug 8, 2017)

If your going to use beeswax buy a toilet seal from lowes or HD. They are not pure beeswax but they are close enough I'm sure for what your doing. I used them to fill in the breaks in my pool table worked great are not really that sticky. The cheapest one is $2. 

For doors I just use petroleum jelly doesn't stink and unless your crazy with it does not collect much dust. You probably could use KY too although I havent tried it on a hinge 

I hate WD 40 as a solution it stinks for days.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hands down, the best stuff you can get for simple things like this.  I LOVE it for any type of moving open bearing (garage door rollers), chain..anything.  Try it.  You can pick it up at Walmart.

Unlike WD-40, you can use it sparingly.

If you are using WD-40 as a long lasting lubricant, you are misusing it.  That's not what it is made for.  Use it as a topical coating to prevent rust and restore looks on things like your lawn mower, dirt bike or atv.  It works great cleaning things in places you would normally use diesel or kerosene.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 9, 2017)

Montanalocal said:


> I encountered a sticking and squeaking sliding glass door problem and did some research.  The youtube clip below explains that any petroleum based spray lubricant like WD 40 will cause dust buildup.  He recommends a silicone based product.  The carrier will evaporate cleanly, and the silicon will hopefully not attract dust buildup.  Sounds good to me.  I understand that silicone is not good for wood, as it can streak any finish being applied.



Silicon does attract dirt and it is an absolute nightmare if you get it on anything you will ever want to paint or stain.  It is so bad that even silicon suction cups are banned in facilities that do any painting, like automotive manufacturing.


----------



## Dobish (Aug 9, 2017)

bear fat.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 9, 2017)

Never-seze, just remember, only use the absolute bare minimum


----------



## johneh (Aug 9, 2017)

Cabinet makers use candle wax 
always shot chunks laying around the house


----------



## coaly (Aug 9, 2017)

I use the wax that comes in a brick for sealing canning jars. Drawer slides, hand saws, wood screws. In a pinch you can even rub it down with wax paper. (both are paraffin,  petroleum based)


----------



## Dobish (Aug 10, 2017)

pledge will also work...


----------

